# Belleayre 4-8-18 13" fresh



## legalskier (Apr 8, 2018)

This is April??? 
Belle got a dump of 13" on Friday and their website had pics of it yesterday so I made the trip up this morning. Arrived at Overlook at 10 with the temp at 24. Got a ticket and headed to Superchief. Cold temps and great conditions all day- it was like what Presidents Week normally is in a good year. As for April, these are the best conditions I can remember. But enough of me- I'll let the pics do the talking:




Onteora (lift 7 wasn't running which reduced traffic here, thus preserving the awesome conditions)


Winisook


Big T (old t-bar run)


Mohawk- around noon the snow squalls (which you can see off in the distance) rolled in and it flurried on and off for the rest of the afternoon. Temps never got out of the 20s- a roaring fire in Overlook's hearth and some hot cocoa helped warm me up at lunchtime. The only disappointment was that the glades and natural snow trails were officially closed (which didn't stop the poachers). Belle will be open tomorrow and Tuesday, then later in the week (or maybe the entire week- keep checking the website)- if you're looking for some terrific late season mid-winter conditions, better get while the gettin's good. Closing day appears to be next Sunday.

Edit: I forgot to mention- no lift lines.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 8, 2018)

That T Bar run in particular looks sweet. Amazing for April in the Catskills


----------



## Glenn (Apr 9, 2018)

Wow! Looks like February.


----------



## Tdizz (Apr 9, 2018)

Looks good. I'm thinking of dropping the $42 and hitting Belleayre tomorrow instead of Hunter. Weather says rain/snow showers. At least I can hide in that fancy gondola


----------



## LItoCOtoMA (Apr 9, 2018)

I was there as well. Decided to make the trip from Boston as I have to be in Maryland this week for work. Made an 8 hr drive a 10 hr drive but I  am not mad. Very worth it. 

ROTD: Dreamcatcher glade which was “closed” but provided fresh turns through Sunday afternoon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandit2941 (Apr 9, 2018)

Sunday 4/8 was great, Saturday 4/7 was awesome! The 13" of fresh was a complete surprise! We got there around 8:30, on the mountain by 8:45 which is a bit late considering it was a powder day. But luckily there weren't many people there and I was able to get first run on some trails, and fresh lines all day long! The snow was piling up under my jacket and there were even some face shots to be had! Here are some pics:


Tongora Untouched

Belleayre run, my track through the bumps, not sure why it's sideways

The last few are shots my buddy took of me in the T-bar line. They came out great especially since they were taken on an iPhone!


----------



## 180 (Apr 9, 2018)

Great stuff!


----------



## cdskier (Apr 9, 2018)

Damn...impressive stuff! Big T rarely looks that good!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 9, 2018)

Considering it being April 7th I'd say that rivals the epic Platty and Magic days that were had this March.

Way to score. Wasn't even on my radar.


----------



## skimagic (Apr 9, 2018)

Checked out Bellyare today, Monday.  Light crowd, classic northeast conditions today.  Mid mtn moguls softened nicely and were a blast. Up top , some scratch and scrape.  Not much loose stuff around.   Rode the gondi quite a few times but got sick of the flat run-out.  Everyone I spoke to loves it though. 

Maybe to improve trail flow, between tomohawk and ontero,  tthe Overlook lodge can be a ski to only lodge?  Would have to cover part or all of parking lot though.  I'm thinking something like okemo's. Sugar house set up.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 9, 2018)

I was at Belle 4/8 and 4/9. Great snow especially for April in the Cats. Some pics from today:
Lower angle trees skied really well:


Bumps were everywhere and also skied fantastically:
Yahoo

Onteora  had a ton of snow


----------



## JimG. (Apr 9, 2018)

I appreciate that Belle leaves bumps everywhere on a variety of steepnesses:


----------



## urungus (Apr 10, 2018)

Great pics legalskier & Jim.  Wish I had made it out to Belle this season while it was still on MaxPass.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 10, 2018)

JimG. said:


> I appreciate that Belle leaves bumps everywhere on a variety of steepnesses:



That was something I definitely always loved about Belleayre.


----------



## Tdizz (Apr 10, 2018)

hit belleayre today. Tbar run was the best trail all day. A little crust kept you on your toes but these conditions are amazing 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## JimG. (Apr 10, 2018)

Too bad we won't get a follow up storm of say 18".

Regardless what a great March and April for the Cats.


----------



## powhunter (Apr 11, 2018)

Thanks for the reports!  Monday was pretty decent as well. As said the lower mountain moguls softened up nicely by mid day. Pretty much lapped them all day. Took a last run hike to hit cathedral brook.  A little thin but piles of pow and fun!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powhunter (Apr 11, 2018)

Thought I saw shredderofgnar red pants with white patches


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SnowbirdDevotee (Apr 12, 2018)

I'm not sure what to do for Saturday.  I have lots of skiing experience but not too much in the spring.  I could drive only 2.5 hrs and ski Belleayre with even the option of adding Plattekill in the afternoon.  Both resorts I've never skied.  Or I could drive further north and do either Kton or Gore.  With this funny weekend weather it looks like the warm front is not going to make it north past the Catskills.  So it'll be in the 40's north and high 50's low 60's in the Catskills.  I skied last weekend on hard frozen snow and if there moguls at Camelback they would've been hard/frozen "no good".  My question is - is mid 40's warm enough to soften the bumps up?  Probably not because it'll be cloudy??  I don't want to drive an extra 2.5 hrs to ski hard death moguls.


----------



## powhunter (Apr 12, 2018)

SnowbirdDevotee said:


> I'm not sure what to do for Saturday.  I have lots of skiing experience but not too much in the spring.  I could drive only 2.5 hrs and ski Belleayre with even the option of adding Plattekill in the afternoon.  Both resorts I've never skied.  Or I could drive further north and do either Kton or Gore.  With this funny weekend weather it looks like the warm front is not going to make it north past the Catskills.  So it'll be in the 40's north and high 50's low 60's in the Catskills.  I skied last weekend on hard frozen snow and if there moguls at Camelback they would've been hard/frozen "no good".  My question is - is mid 40's warm enough to soften the bumps up?  Probably not because it'll be cloudy??  I don't want to drive an extra 2.5 hrs to ski hard death moguls.



Above freezing Friday night and 50s Saturday.  Should be good at Bell


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shredder of Gnar (Apr 14, 2018)

powhunter said:


> Thought I saw shredderofgnar red pants with white patches
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Steveo, yes I was there! (But you had the colors backwards, white pants, red knees .  Sorry I missed you - both Sunday and Monday were off the charts, as Jim G said!  And Belle’s bumps put Hunter bumps to shame.  Took a final dip on Friday too which was awesome... hope to see you at K this spring...


----------



## JimG. (Apr 14, 2018)

Shredder of Gnar said:


> Steveo, yes I was there! (But you had the colors backwards, white pants, red knees .  Sorry I missed you - both Sunday and Monday were off the charts, as Jim G said!  And Belle’s bumps put Hunter bumps to shame.  Took a final dip on Friday too which was awesome... hope to see you at K this spring...



Saw you yesterday skiing bumps on Belleayre Run.

Funny how man made snow skis better than manky natural snow when temps get above 70.


----------



## Dick Gazinya (Apr 15, 2018)

Shredder of Gnar said:


> Steveo, yes I was there! (But you had the colors backwards, white pants, red knees .  Sorry I missed you - both Sunday and Monday were off the charts, as Jim G said!  And Belle’s bumps put Hunter bumps to shame.  Took a final dip on Friday too which was awesome... hope to see you at K this spring...


You are the guy that had that run in with that guy on Belleayre run Friday morning that yardsaled and faceplanted.  We talk for a minute at Mid.  Those pants are pretty recognizable.


----------



## Shredder of Gnar (Apr 15, 2018)

Dick Gazinya said:


> You are the guy that had that run in with that guy on Belleayre run Friday morning that yardsaled and faceplanted.  We talk for a minute at Mid.  Those pants are pretty recognizable.



Holy crap, yes, that could have been bad!  Did you see it?  All I know is that I turned out of the bumps and he must have been flying down the groomed part just above me, but fortunately was just able to avoid hitting me by taking a hard right.  That put him in the soft snow where Tongora comes in, and he lost it when he hit that soft snow there.

I wouldn’t call it a run-in though - I just went over to ask him if he was ok and he said he knew it was up to him as the uphill skier to be able to avoid me.  I hope he’s ok.

The freaky thing (on Friday the 13th) is that I almost never do those upper BR bumps since they’re always so scratchy and have no good lines.  Since the snow was soft, I decided to hop in, but the natural snow in there was too manky (plagiarized from Jim G), so I turned out...


----------



## Dick Gazinya (Apr 15, 2018)

I missed it.  I was in the bumps up top to.  Looked over and saw he yardsaled big time.  My buddy Dan saw it all.  He was hauling these big huge turns.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 15, 2018)

Shredder of Gnar said:


> The freaky thing (on Friday the 13th) is that I almost never do those upper BR bumps since they’re always so scratchy and have no good lines.  Since the snow was soft, I decided to hop in, but the natural snow in there was too manky (plagiarized from Jim G), so I turned out...



My first run of the day Friday was Onteora, talk about a mank fest!


----------



## powhunter (Apr 17, 2018)

Shredder of Gnar said:


> Steveo, yes I was there! (But you had the colors backwards, white pants, red knees .  Sorry I missed you - both Sunday and Monday were off the charts, as Jim G said!  And Belle’s bumps put Hunter bumps to shame.  Took a final dip on Friday too which was awesome... hope to see you at K this spring...



Yes We plan on hitting Kmart on Sundays until they close!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

